# GRUBS!



## _Mick_ (9/2/15)

Whilst giving the ladies their daily H2O I noticed some of the cones had been munched, on closer inspection there were F-ing Grubs in the cones! 
Not too many are destroyed but I'd like to send these pricks to a painful grave real quick. 
Anyone got some remedies or methods to be rid of these devil spawn? 

Cheers
Mick


----------



## Pogierob (9/2/15)

Wide eyed and legless posted this in the "show us your hops 2015" thread

https://x10.simplot.com/growersolutions/FieldManuals/category.cfm?catid=7


have a look through and see if you can ID the enemy


----------



## _Mick_ (9/2/15)

Legend, thanks.
Any recommendations on insecticide that won't hang round on the hops?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/2/15)

Derris vegetable dust will fix them without any adverse effect on your plants, or a pyrethrum spray.


----------



## _Mick_ (10/2/15)

Cool, thanks.
I'll be be giving it a go this arv.


----------

